# Yikes!  My rubles are turning into Confederate money!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Fortunately, I was able to sell them off yesterday before they became totally worthless.  Hope you didn't get caught short.  But, seriously, is it good for world stability to have Russia's economy collapse?  Methinks not, and you know that I am right...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

However, it keeps him from invading MORE territory...  He simply cannot afford to..   Obviously the sanctions are working..  Oh... and the fact that the price of oil is in the toilet...  Now THAT's good for OUR enconomy..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you trying to say that I am wrong?  Do you want to be responsible for making me moody today?  I hate being wrong...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are you trying to say that I am wrong?  Do you want to be responsible for making me moody today?  I hate being wrong...



Some of us may think keeping pootie from doing more damage in the Ukraine may be a good thing.... some may not... because, after all.... look at all the things the US has done..  lol!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hmmm, well I will try not to dwell on the fact that I could be wrong...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

I have to chuckle at all the folks on the Right that slammed the President for "not being as strong as Putin"...  In fact we had a regular cheering sections for him.. Calling him a STRONG LEADER.. and decisive... and playing CHESS while Obama was playing checkers... or some such other nonsense.    That idiot Rudy Giuliani was absolutely breathless in his man-crush on the Russian dictator..  One would think he was waiting for Putin to ask him to the Prom.  Here are his words. 

“Putin decides what he wants to do, and he does it in half a day, right? He decided he had to go to their parliament — he went to their parliament, he got permission in 15 minutes.”  H]e makes a decision and he executes it, quickly. And then everybody reacts. That’s what you call a leader,”   “President Obama has gotta think about it, he’s got to go over it again, he’s got to talk to more people about it,” 

Of course... you won't hear him eating those words now..  Who was ACTUALLY playing Chess while the other was playing  Tiddlie Winks?


----------



## Debby (Dec 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> However, it keeps him from invading MORE territory...  He simply cannot afford to..   Obviously the sanctions are working..  Oh... and the fact that the price of oil is in the toilet...  Now THAT's good for OUR enconomy..





How many times do you have to be told, Russia didn't invade anything.  The people of Crimea voted in numbers that haven't been seen in the US or Canada in generations if ever.  And they voted to return to Russia whom they had been forced away from 50 or so years ago.

The exact same thing happened in Kosovo, they voted to separate from Serbia and that time the US supported the vote.
Russia did not invade!

And yes, you should look at all the things that the US has done.....the list is long and painful for other countries.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 17, 2014)

meh........... who cares.... So long as the Red Menace is controlled and kept poor and harmless..   He brought this all on himself..  Now he is paying the price


----------



## Josiah (Dec 18, 2014)

The collapse of the Russian economy would indeed be a scary situation, still I don't feel inclined to bail Putin out by dropping the sanctions intended to punish him for his aggression in Ukraine.


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> The collapse of the Russian economy would indeed be a scary situation, still I don't feel inclined to bail Putin out by dropping the sanctions intended to punish him for his aggression in Ukraine.





You obviously don't read anything besides what the newspapers publish or what you hear on CNN.  Well I do, and everything that I've read proves you and everyone who thinks like you are wrong.  The aggressor in this situation is again, the US and they've used Ukraine to get at Russia.  How many speeches by Putin have you actually read or do you just accept the twisted spin of MSM?  Well I've read half a dozen, over several years and in every instance, he takes questions from world diplomats, other leaders, world journalists and he is more than willing to expound on every one of them and not a teleprompter in sight .  In each and every one, he has uttered words of conciliation, pleas for continuation of efforts for the Ukraine government and their citizens to continue to work out their issues peacefully, as well as plans for the future of his country and none of it includes world domination unlike the US (and that is evident from their manipulations and maneuverings and conflicts).  In one speech he was asked point blank if the goal is the renewal of the old Soviet Union and he stated that it was not and the record, his record appears to bear that out.

He's offered solutions to a bankrupt country (Ukraine) so that they can continue to get gas so that they don't freeze and he's sent in aid.  And not once, despite the baloney coming out of Washington, have they come up with any proof that Russia has invaded even though they've tried to float that boat numerous times.  I've also studied out other conflicts that Russia has been involved in (I think it's two or maybe three) since Putin became head of Russia and that's a far cry from the myriad conflicts that the 'peaceful' US has been involved in.  Afghanistan, Iraq, Somalia, Libya, Haiti, Serbia, and I even believe I read somewhere that the USA was involved in the Georgian conflict behind the scenes.  There is no comparison between the violence that is perpetrated by America compared to Russia.  America wins, hands down.

Putin did not invade Ukraine (America did financially with $5 billion to fund a governmental coup!), there is absolutely no proof despite satellite imagery that is capable of reading license plates on cars, and Crimea voted.  Aggression?  You must be referring to the US.

And now here you have your morally bankrupt president standing there before the world saying 'Sanctions don't work' as he turns towards Cuba, even while your government is layering on sanction after sanction on a country that did nothing!  And by the way, my opinion on this is that the only reason Obama did what he did is because Russia has been on good terms always with Cuba and last year or this year, forgave that impoverished nation (thanks to the USA) a debt of $35 billion, further credit in the amount of $20 million and 20,000 tonnes of grain as humanitarian aid.  

Not only that, all of you are silent on Joe Bidens son becoming one of the head guys on Ukraines largest energy company Burisma and American citizen and State Department employee, Natalie Jaresko giving up her American citizenship so that she can take over as Ukraines Finance Minister!  And nobody sees the problem with all of this, not to mention that several of your biggest corporations (Cargill, Monsanto....) are now fully functional in Ukraine!  Collusion anyone?

If any of these things were being done by any other country you'd all be giving it the 'evil eye' because the perception that the perpetrating country was obviously 'up to something', but......and to top it off, when ten of your own congressmen recognize what is going on (a lead up to WW3?) and vote against the same type of bill that was a lead-up to the invasion of Iraq (based on, you guessed it - a lie) you still accept the status quo and applaud it, well that just confirms that the general public chooses to believe fabrications instead of seeking out facts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 19, 2014)

OUR morally bankrupt President?   OBVIOUSLY dearie... you have NOT read everything..  Putin was a KGB agent responsible for MANY murders.. He is also a petty THIEF...    I don't see that in Obama's resume..   BUT you seem enamored by such an individual..   That tells me a lot..


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

Okay, time for the rubber to meet the road here.  PROOF.  Links, and not by anything coming out of your government.  Time for PROOF.  

And while you're searching for that proof, let's not forget that Bush Senior was Director of the CIA before he became president and we all know how many awful, awful things the CIA has done.



As for my opinion of Obama:
“Let us remember that if this financial crisis taught us anything, it’s that we cannot have a thriving Wall Street while Main Street suffers. In this country, we rise or fall as one nation, as one people.” (President-elect Barack Obama, November 4, 2008, emphasis added)​Obama says that he will be introducing an entirely different policy agenda which responds to the interests of Main Street:“Tomorrow, you can turn the page on policies that put the greed and irresponsibility of Wall Street before the hard work and sacrifice of men and women all across Main Street. Tomorrow you can choose policies that invest in our middle class and create new jobs and grow this economy so that everybody has a chance to succeed, from the CEO to the secretary and the janitor, from the factory owner to the men and women who work on the factory floor.( Barack Obama, election campaign, November 3, 2008, emphasis added) 



Larry Summers, Paul Volker, Tim Geitner and John Corzine, all architects of the meltdown, all got jobs in Obama's new cabinet.  These guys plus others in government are all friends and golfing buddies, they are Republicans and they are Democrats and they are all firmly fixated on profits for Wall Street.  

Larry Summers is known for having proposed the dumping of toxic waste in third world countries because 'they are poor and die young anyway'.  http://www.globalresearch.ca/who-are-the-architects-of-economic-collapse/10860    By the way, you really should read the included note from Summers to the World Bank on the subject of why it would be good to use third world countries as the dumping ground for toxic materials.  I guarantee it will not give you warm fuzzy feelings for the guy.

The world reaction to that apparently was a document known as the Basel Convention which would prohibit the dumping of rich nations toxic waste on poor nations and as of 2014, the US was one of only a few that had not signed on to that.  I would not be surprised if Canada was also on that short list because until two years ago, we were still shipping unlabelled asbestos to third world countries even knowing that those folks who worked with it were going to die from lung cancer because we wanted to protect our remaining asbestos mine.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basel_Convention

More children living in poverty than every before in the US.  The highest number of recipients of Food Stamps ever and some of them are even 'working poor'.  No banks have failed due to their own bad judgement except Lehman Bros., and none have gone to jail for their involvement in the screwing of the American economy and the middle class.  GMO labelling, which Obama promised hasn't happened and the so-called 'food czar' was previously employed by Monsanto.  Over 1500 civilians killed by American drones in Pakistan....and Obama looses sleep over it?  Excuse me, how about the families of Pakistan and the 'sleep' they've lost.








​


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 19, 2014)

Not going down this road with you any more Debby.....  There is NO source YOU would accept if it had anything negative to say about your boyfriend Putin or your beloved Russia..  So really .... what's the point?   Putin is a THUG....  nothing more nothing less..  You don't like to hear that?   Tough.


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

To you QS and Bob and all the other patriotic, country loving Americans on this forum, I get it.  I completely understand your anger and hostility towards me or anyone who dares 'cast a stone'.  I totally understand that it's hard to find out that the country you know and love is not what you've thought all along.  

I used to be proud of Canada, we are so brave for a little country, we are the worlds Peace Keepers, we all love our environment to distraction, etc.  As you've come to know me, I'm guessing you can imagine how I felt about the 'Peace Keeper' thing.  But since I found out about our shipments of asbestos, about how we helped the US overthrow Aristede in Haiti, how my government has gotten totally snookered on this Ukraine issue, how we were actively complicit in the CIA torture operations and a multitude of little 'in-country' issues that you wouldn't be interested in, the glow is gone.  

On an individual basis, American people are great folks, as are Canadian people.  On an individual basis, we care about our neighbours, we want to help out whenever we can, we are forward thinking when it comes to lots of old 'societal traditions' (see the LGBT changes for example) and in many other ways.  But when it comes to the policies that our governments are working with and their agenda's as regards foreign relations, we are in serious trouble when it comes to any kind of 'spiritual' evolution.


----------



## Debby (Dec 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Not going down this road with you any more Debby.....  There is NO source YOU would accept if it had anything negative to say about your boyfriend Putin or your beloved Russia..  So really .... what's the point?   Putin is a THUG....  nothing more nothing less..  You don't like to hear that?   Tough.




Acceptable sources would be internationally acclaimed journalists, world government documents, press releases from sources other than Washington, University scholars and professors who have spent a lifetime studying global politics, documentations by humanitarian groups, etc.  


Of course there's no source because you, like your government, my government and others and the media are making it up as you go.  Personally, I'd be embarrassed to enter a discussion with that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 19, 2014)

And YOU know for certain... without a doubt..... beyond question.... that YOUR sources are not feeding you a line of BS??    I doubt that.   You wouldn't believe it if JC himself came down and told you..  I can guarantee that no matter WHAT source anyone used... you would dismiss it as false.. Why would anyone bother?   ALso..      I'm not embarrassed about anything Debby.   BUT your constant naggling and harping on this should embarrass you.  You sound like a fanatic..  People stop taking you seriously after a while.


----------

